# 5.1 Audio-Switch gesucht!



## Apokalypsos (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Community!

Ich nutze ein 5.1 Boxensystem und ein (ebenfalls per 3x3,5mm Klinke angeschlossenes) 5.1 Headset.
So, jetzt nervt mich die Umsteckerei mittlerweile echt tierisch, aber wie es scheint, gibt es keinen Audioswitch, mit einem 5.1 Eingang und zweier solcher Ausgänge. Kennt einer von euch da eine elegante Lösung?


----------



## Lexx (14. Oktober 2010)

kabelpeitsche.. ?


----------



## Feuerreiter (14. Oktober 2010)

3x Y-Adapter, das sollte reichen.
3x http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000MU1TI0/?tag=pcgh_widget-21 = 5€

Einziger Nchteil: Die Lautsprecher/der Kopfhörer läuft dann halt immer mit, aber die Lautsprecher kannst du ja so ausschalten.


----------



## ThePlayer (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dein Kopfhörer kein Ausschalter besitzt wie zum Beispiel mein AKG Kopfhörer hast du Störungen auf den Boxen.
Kenne solche Umschalter nur für Chinch oder DTS.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Wenn dein Kopfhörer kein Ausschalter besitzt wie zum Beispiel mein AKG Kopfhörer hast du Störungen auf den Boxen.
> Kenne solche Umschalter nur für Chinch oder DTS.


 
Auf was beziehst Du Dich jetzt? Mit nem yKabel sollte es keine Störungen geben, und bei nem Switch an sich auch nicht, weil da normalerweise mechanisch ein Schalter umgelegt wird, da haben die Kabel und Buchsen, an denen der Kopfhörer steckt, keinerlei Verbindung mehr mit dem Rest ^^


@topic: einen 5.1-Switch gibt es leider wohl nicht, Du könntest aber 3x einen Stereo-Switch zB von PLantronics (AUdioswitch) nehmen, musst dann halt immer 3 Schalter betätigen. Oder es mit den y-Kabeln probieren.


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei Y-Steckern habe ich halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass immer was verloren geht. Zudem kann ich mein HEadset tatsächlich nicht ausschalten....

Wäre es auch eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit, das Headset über die Onboard-Karte und die Boxen über die X-Fi laufen zu lassen? Geht das Problemlos?

€dit: Zu der Lösung mit Stereoswitch: Das finde ich halt dann doch höchst unelegant....


----------



## -Phoenix- (14. Oktober 2010)

moin ich hatt das gleiche problem ich hab dann einfach 3 mal das hier gekauft AUDIO UMSCHALTER "STYLE" im Conrad Online Shop
damit hab ich keine Störungen bzw. verluste.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst natürlich das Headset am onboard betreiben. Du musst dann nur unter Windows zwischen xfi und onboard umwechseln je nach Bedarf. Dazu kannst Du einen Link zur Systemsteurung/Sound&Hardware/sound auf den desktop legen, so dass Du mit 2-3 Klicks umswitchen kannst.


----------



## Apokalypsos (15. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps! Ich werde das mit den zwei Karten mal testen, vielen Dank!!


----------

